# oil leak



## themech (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a farmpro 2425 tractor it is pushing oil out of the top of the steering column, I have changed the seal but it is still realy leaking. I would appreciate if anyone has any insight they could give


----------



## Ranch Hand (Mar 24, 2006)

themech said:


> I have a farmpro 2425 tractor it is pushing oil out of the top of the steering column,



I personally have never had one in the shop doing that but, have had maybe 2-3 phone calls/emails in the past 6 years with one doing that. I have tried to get a rebuild kit for the steering valve with no luck. 

A replacement steering valve may be your only fix??.

Ronald


----------



## themech (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks for the help, I use the trctor to plow snow and it is making a mess on the black top driveway wich is making my ears ring I appreciate the reply


----------

